# Brilliant work for keyboard or keyboard and orchestra in the last 10 years



## Sofronitsky

I can think of none. Can you?


----------



## Crudblud

I'm not sure I know _any_ classical music from the last ten years. Well, that's not strictly true, I just don't remember what any of it sounded like.


----------



## LordBlackudder




----------



## Klavierspieler

Nope, me neither.


----------



## Rasa

This was an oblitgatory for the Queen Elizabeth competition for piano.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Nothing !!!


----------



## joen_cph

*Elliott Carter:"*Dialogues" (2004), difficult, but probably a masterpiece 









*Elliott Carter*:"Interventions" (premiered 2008): 




Stretching it to 15-20 years should include

*Nørgård*:"Concerto in Due Tempi" (1995) 




perhaps also

*Hosakawa*:"Ans Meer" (1999) 




Other recent stuff on you-t/partly on you-t includes concerti by Hanna Kulenty, Zygmunt Krauze, Sheila Silver a.o.,
plus, less interesting, 
Philip Glass, Penderecki and Didier Lockwood 




If you don´t know that of *Tristan Keuris*, then catch up (1980) : 



 !


----------



## Guest

I like Esa-Pekka Salonen's Piano Concerto, and I have high hopes for Magnus Lindberg's Piano Concerto No.2, which the NYP will be touring with later this season. (Both were written for Yefim Bronfman.)


----------



## PetrB

Thomas Ades ~ Piano concerto, 'in Seven Days' 2008 - gorgeous.

Beat Furrer ~ Piano concerto, 2008 (Brilliant and beautiful.)





Matthew McConnell ~ Concerto for Toy Piano, 2004 (zippy and pleasant neoclassical style)





Graham Fitkin Curcuit, for two pianos and orchestra, 2002 (lively, listenable 'entertaining.')





Recalling I'd heard of it-- but have not yet listened,
Vestard Shimkus ~ Concerto for Piano and String Orchestra ("dedicated to the bothersome man"), 2008









Stretching a few more years back, since ten years is a bit quick for the general motion of classical music's time line and what is relatively 'recent.'

Régis Campo ~ Piano Concerto, 1999





John Adams ~ Century Rolls, 1996

ADD: out of the time frame (1980) a shameless plug for any who might not know of it,
Takashi Yoshimatsu - Threnody to Toki, for piano and strings, a lush and lyric serial piece, his Op. 12, and the last he wrote before abandoning serial technique.


----------



## quack

Interesting list, just been getting into Beat Furrer recently, heard his Klavierstücke and other short piano works, very sparse sound. Didn't know he had done a piano concerto. 

Also Takashi Yoshimatsu's Piano concerto from 1997 just misses the cut but it beautiful, soft elegiac stuff


----------



## Sequentia

Not written in the last ten years, but anyway:


----------



## Mesa

^The Vestard Shimkus concerto is wonderful!

Also,


----------

